# GE PTAC + Honeywell TH8320r



## jeryray (23 d ago)

Been using the TH8320R thermostat to feed the GE Zoneline PTAC Heat/cool with electric back up.

My question is GE and Friedrich claim you can't use aux heat at the same time as the Heat pump.

So should I set the thermostat for single stage heat and not supply the white/Aux wire?

I am thinking maybe those units want to handle the heat coils internally.

I believe the outdoor thermistor tells the control board if it's too cold for the heat pump.

One Caveat, Friedrich has a 30 amp model plug that may let you use both, but this will be in a co-op with 22v 20 amp circuit breakers

TIA 
PS the Honeywell units are red link connected through total home and customer can remotely control the units.


----------

